# Fire TV and audio



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been enjoying watching netflix and Amazon prime instant video on my TV with fire TV.  I just finished watching House of Cards last night.  But tonight I'm not getting any sound from the TV.  I don't know why, but I spent over an hour with help on the phone from Amazon.  We unplugged the fire TV; re-set to factory settings, synched applications, but there is still no sound.  I'm getting the video but no audio.  The problem may be with the TV, but Amazon didn't tell me that (the way Time Warner told me when I couldn't watch cable with the TV speakers years ago (have had cable set up to my stereo, so it comes out of my stereo speakers, which are inferior to my TV speakers (very old speakers from 1970s)).

This used to happen occasionally when I watched amazon prime instant with my Kindle HD7 two years ago.  I never knew why, but I'd try it again after a few weeks and it would work fine.

Where I left it with Amazon is that they will look at settings on Sharp TVs from 2006-7 and will get back to me within a week.  I will try again tomorrow when I get home from work. 

Has anyone else ever had this issue with their TV audio function?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JullesBurn was having a problem with Prime Video today, when watching Grimm:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,204159.0.html

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I couldn't get sound on any prime instant videos I tried.  Same with netflix.  Yet I watched netflix last night and it was fine.

I could try my new fire stick, but I'm going to wait a while to do that.  I think something is up with my TV but it may be OK in a few days (judging from my experiences with my old fire HD7 hooked up to the TV).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*My audio works today on my fire tv. 
*
I don't know what was wrong last night. Audio didn't work for any apps. (I started to write this on the other thread where someone couldn't get audio for Grimm but it fixed itself later -- while I was typing my message disappeared and I was out of that thread). I responded today to Amazon's email, since the problem was still pending and they were going to research settings on Sharp Aquos TV.

Last night I searched the audio problem online and came across an Amazon discussion where someone had no audio for netflix with their Roku box. Someone told them to turn Dolby off. I tried that last night on my fire tv box settings, but I still didn't have audio . . . until today.


----------

